# Best (and worst) day of my life!



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

pre accident! post accident pics will have to come tomorrow when it stops raining!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds like minor damage. You dodged a bullet. Now go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on the boat and saving your skiff. Now take that good luck and go fishing


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

another one


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

another


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

1. Sick ride! Congrats! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]
2. DUDE THAT SUCKS! :'( sorry to hear that. I hope all works out in the end!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice sled!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a good looking boat dude  i'll have to look for you out there  i remember years ago i had just picked up my car from the paint shop after getting some new color when right in front of me two cars crash  man that was a close call  good luck getting it all taken care of


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice boat. that had to hurt, I feel it will be new again.

I'm never amazed enough at the number of peeple that are willing to take a lower unit to the face, what ever happened to defensive driving?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

IMHO Spider Cracks Equal Hidden Dammage ! 

GR8 Rig


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> IMHO Spider Cracks Equal Hidden Dammage !
> 
> GR8 Rig


I agree. Although you must be dying to fish that boat now, you have cracks in a high stress and vibration area. When you get ready to sell it, those cracks aren't going to look any better. Get it fixed, and make sure the insurance company pays your expenses for transport back to the builder. If they refuse, offer them the option of having a commercial boat transport take it.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

sweet skiff. i love that color combo. if i went with a merc on my ecc vantage i would have gone that route. 

i would probably shoot someone if they slid into my brand new skiff like that.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice skiff, hope everything works out


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That thing looks awesome! Sorry to hear about your absolute misfortune. It sounds a lot like my luck, only worse maybe. I like your idea with the mud motor as well, especially after pulling my own boat off of three sandbars last weekend.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! that sucks. On a positive note, the boat looks bad a$$! how tall is your platform?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

one of the things that really makes that boat look sharp is that bad a$$ continental trailer stuffed up under it  those black fenders look great and provide a nice place to step when your crawling on to it  btw.... i'll have a "how to" on some trailer light brackets i'm making for mine that will place them a little higher and if your good at launching they'll never ever get wet


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Updates: The skiff is going back to Orlando on monday for repairs, hopefully she'll be new again by next friday. The motor is basically toast, so I'm gonna be working with the person's insurance (or against, lol) to total the motor and get a new motor on the back of her after the hull repairs are done. Hopefully, if all goes smoothly, I'll be brand new in a week and a half!


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Updates!!

Claim has been accepted and my boat is back at Inshore getting repaired right now.  Brad has been extremely helpful through the whole process and my boat is gonna come back as good as new!  The new motor is on order now.  I'm going with a 23hp Gator Tail GTR....

reference this video if you want to see some REAL shallow shat!

and this one


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is great about your boat and one bad arse motor!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I love Cajuns. They're so entertaining! ;D


----------

